# Shaker Wardrobe MDF/Pine



## Russ (6 Dec 2010)

Fitted this today, had to go up a spiral staircase so took a few hours to put together. The whole thing is held together with dominos and Kreg screws and sprayed with Little Greene eggshell which went on nicely!

Got another few to do so I plan on doing a wip with photos etc...











Cheers

Russ


----------



## chipz (6 Dec 2010)

Looks good ,looking forward to the wip.


----------



## rileytoolworks (6 Dec 2010)

Looks really nice Russ, The shadow gap is a nice detail.
What's the colour, and what did you use to spray it?

Cheers.

Adam.


----------



## brandy20 (6 Dec 2010)

Very nice Russ! I'm interested in seeing the wip photos.


----------



## Russ (7 Dec 2010)

Aces and Eights":32zshwcs said:


> Looks really nice Russ, The shadow gap is a nice detail.
> What's the colour, and what did you use to spray it?
> 
> Cheers.
> ...



I use a Fuji-spray, nice piece of kit and well worth the money. I think the colours called 'Bone Blue' ?

Cheers


----------



## rileytoolworks (7 Dec 2010)

Russ":2xtfscqs said:


> Aces and Eights":2xtfscqs said:
> 
> 
> > Looks really nice Russ, The shadow gap is a nice detail.
> ...


 Nice one mate. Looks like a really spot on finish. I too use a Fuji, and like you, find it an excellent bit of kit.
My wife just looked over my shoulder and said 'Oooh, that's a really lovely wardrobe', then asked me if I wanted a coffee (which NEVER happens).
Looks like I'm going to be 'borrowing' elements from that, if that's cool with you?

Adam.


----------



## Russ (8 Dec 2010)

Aces and Eights":335qeo66 said:


> Russ":335qeo66 said:
> 
> 
> > Aces and Eights":335qeo66 said:
> ...



Absolutely fine by me, it really is a simple build and only takes a few days from start to finish depending on how your workshop is kitted-out...
Let me know if you need any tips

Russ


----------



## WorkshopJenny (8 Dec 2010)

Wow! That looks fantastic! I hope to one day create something that nice. The overall construction/paint job is really great and very polished. How long was the overall process of planning and building this wardrobe? When you say "only takes a few days from start to finish depending on how your workshop is kitted-out.", is that the amount of time? If so, I'm thoroughly impressed. . . .but I'm a newbie. 

Great photos, Russ!


----------

